# BOS samples £39.99



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys,

i have noticed that recently a lot of people have been asking for swissvax best of show samples but can't get them,

so i have spoke to the great mods on here and have come up with this little deal for you :thumb:

a 1/4 of a pot of best of show in a double skinned pot delivered to you recorded for only £39.99

due to the costs involved with this product i will be running it a little differently to most sample threads, it will be run like the last BOS samples were,

i will start the thread now and take orders and payment in advance then in 4 weeks i will order the required amount of BOS and get them sent out to you first class, so it will be the end of feb begining of march before you recieve the pots,

so names in a orderly list please, and payment to [email protected] as a gift please

thanks

Nic


----------



## PPVILLA (Sep 15, 2008)

hi Nic,
If possible, I am interested. I'm from Spain. Depends how much will shipping cost?
thank's


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i will find out for you mate :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Definately interested. Will the pots have anything on them to suggest their origin? i.e. would it be an actual swissvax pot or just a hairgel one washed out?


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

any picture for the sample pot? any swissvax label on the pot?


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

as above really. 

Plus have you thought about if you were to order 5 would swissvax do a discount, ie buy 4 get one free etc?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

uberwax said:


> as above really.
> 
> Plus have you thought about if you were to order 5 would swissvax do a discount, ie buy 4 get one free etc?


hahaha - they wouldn't even give me a £3 sponge when I bought a pot, get one free............hahaha.

sorry I just leaked fluid............hahaha.........:thumb:

OP - its all about the pot....:thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

by the way -

BOS works out at about £1.16 per gram, 40g's will get you - approx 35g of wax.

surprisingly - it's actually quite a bit.

just make sure you dont get the beef paste mixed up with the wax...lol


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

here is the pot :thumb:










it is double skinned and very durable,

i could paint the pot black and get the printers to make me a mini boss label but i would have to charge more then 

as for freebies, nope it will not happed


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

I would have snapped this up if I hadnt just bought onyx lol. Oh well 

Good luck with the sales :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

alexf said:


> I would have snapped this up if I hadnt just bought onyx lol. Oh well
> 
> Good luck with the sales :thumb:


thanks mate, :thumb:

you have just made me think of a point i best point out too,

this is not a profitable sale for me,

once i pay for the wax the empty pots and the postage i am making about 7p a pot,


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice pot Nic may i ask for a link to where you got them please? TIA Chillly

Good idea by the way :thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

pot looks tiny


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> pot looks tiny


Agreed. Can you take a photo of the pot next to a ruler or something else that we can use to judge the size?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

How many applications will I get out of this amount?

Cheers 

Ryan


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

winrya said:


> How many applications will I get out of this amount?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ryan


loads...

if I remember correctly - I used about 4g when I did my car.

so about 8-10 depending on how thick you lay it.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

I could well be interested in this


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Any chance I could get the original SV pot for slightly more ££ ?


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

Was going to say what would happen to the origional pots, i would be willing to pay a bit extra for that.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

extra pots will be sold to the highest bidders and the proceeds donated to the Stroke Association how does that sound :thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

nicp2007 said:


> extra pots will be sold to the highest bidders and the proceeds donated to the Stroke Association how does that sound :thumb:


told you it was about the pots.....:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

here is a pic of the pot, obviasly yours will be shiny and new, mine has been knocking around my unit for a while,

from left to right, "dodo panal pot, bos sample pot, full size dodo pot, range rover"

they may look small but they fit exactly 1/4 of a full pot of BOS so it is a very usable size sample


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Would you consider doing this with zymol glasur...? BOS is on my to try list but glasur is top. This is a fantastic thing you are doing by the way and hope all goes good.

Cheers

Alex


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex1984 said:


> Would you consider doing this with zymol glasur...? BOS is on my to try list but glasur is top. This is a fantastic thing you are doing by the way and hope all goes good.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alex


thanks mate,

if this works i would be happy to do samples of more high end wax's as long as it is ok with mods, manufactures etc etc


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

nicp2007 said:


> thanks mate,
> 
> if this works i would be happy to do samples of more high end wax's as long as it is ok with mods, manufactures etc etc


Vintage with free refills?:thumb:


----------



## PPVILLA (Sep 15, 2008)

nicp2007 said:


> PPVILLA said:
> 
> 
> > hi Nic,
> ...


Any news?
Thank's


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

PPVILLA said:


> Any news?
> Thank's


i think an extra £5 should cover it :thumb:


----------



## Dazza121 (Oct 8, 2006)

is that really a 1/4 pot size - it looks the same size as the 1 i have from the samples-r-us one that ran before ?


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

how would the bidding on the pots go?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi I'm interested in a pot.

Will email you.

Regards

Ben


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Dazza121 said:


> is that really a 1/4 pot size - it looks the same size as the 1 i have from the samples-r-us one that ran before ?


they are 50ml and a bos pot is 200ml

so 200 diveded by 4 is 50 hence 1/4 of a pot :thumb:

i'm sure the samples-r-us ones were 1/4 of a pot too?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

uberwax said:


> how would the bidding on the pots go?





Ben1142 said:


> Hi I'm interested in a pot.
> 
> Will email you.
> 
> ...


some one needs to buy the contents first


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> some one needs to buy the contents first


Sorry, I've used the wrong words. I meant I was interested in a sample pot for £39 rather that the actual swissvax pot itself/ I'm not worried about that, I'd just like to have a top quality wax around to use come the summer.

Regards

Ben


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hows this going down? Is there a list or what have you?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah get your names in a list, then depending on how it goes i will wait a couple of weeks then take money from everyone and buy a few pots of bos then send it out to you guys a day or 2 later,


or if there is only a couple of people and they are coming in drips and drabs i will wait till there is 4 on the list then order 1 pot then the next 4 etc etc

thanks
Nic


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

1. Jerry318
2.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

1. Jerry318
2. Ben1142


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^^^You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> ^^^^^You will not be dissapointed.


Indeed, I am impressed by the finish it gives over the opti-seal on my car. However I did have fun applying the collies 476 today but I do want Best Of Show to apply in the middle of the summer.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

1. Jerry318
2. Ben1142
3. sim L


----------



## GeeTeeEye (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone tried BOS on a white car ? I would have thought the Glacier would be best on a white car, is BOS suitable for me ?


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

sim L said:


> 1. Jerry318
> 2. Ben1142
> 3. sim L


4. Uberwax (as long as i get the bos pot, obvioulsy for a little more).


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

GeeTeeEye said:


> Anyone tried BOS on a white car ? I would have thought the Glacier would be best on a white car, is BOS suitable for me ?


i've not tried it on a white car but it should be fine :thumb:



uberwax said:


> 4. Uberwax (as long as i get the bos pot, obvioulsy for a little more).


that should't be a problem :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Jerry318
2. Ben1142
3. sim L
4. Uberwax
5. Andy665


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

When are you looking to take payment? wouldnt be able to fork out cash untill end of the month


----------



## GeeTeeEye (Oct 29, 2009)

How much is the sample with the original bos pot ?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

GeeTeeEye said:


> Anyone tried BOS on a white car ? I would have thought the Glacier would be best on a white car, is BOS suitable for me ?


I use it on all coloured cars and they all look fab afterwards.


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

1. Jerry318
2. Ben1142
3. sim L
4. Uberwax
5. Andy665 
6. Westie


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

GeeTeeEye said:


> How much is the sample with the original bos pot ?


normal sample cost plus a donation for the pot that will be going to the stroke association :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

col85 said:


> When are you looking to take payment? wouldnt be able to fork out cash untill end of the month


at the mo there is 6 orders i'll hang on till there is 8 then take the payments and order 2 pots to dish out to you guys :thumb:


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Jerry318
2. Ben1142
3. sim L
4. Uberwax
5. Andy665 
6. Westie
7. big_amir


Might as well i havent actually bought any thing for nearly 8 months now . need my fix.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

just one more needed then i can get some ordered :thumb:


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

Pull me out i went a bought a full tub last night doh


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

FAO, nicp2007

Hi I've got a paypal account all setup and running. I realise we are at 6 people at the moment. How/when do you want paying for the the sample?

Ben


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Once we get 8 names im sure will be when payments will be needed


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Straight 8!

1. Jerry318
2. Ben1142
3. sim L
4. Uberwax
5. Andy665 
6. Westie
7. big_amir
8. Revocupra


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Is this open to overseas members?


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

revocupra said:


> Straight 8!
> 
> 1. Jerry318
> 2. Ben1142
> ...


Not quite Uberwax just bought him self a pot so their is still only 7 of us

1. Jerry318
2. Ben1142
3. sim L
4. Andy665 
5. Westie
6. big_amir
7. Revocupra


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

C'mon, one more person please!!


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

The wife will kill me for this, but im in! :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Ben1142 said:


> FAO, nicp2007
> 
> Hi I've got a paypal account all setup and running. I realise we are at 6 people at the moment. How/when do you want paying for the the sample?
> 
> Ben


now that there are 8 orders i will pm the guys that are in,



jerry318 said:


> Once we get 8 names im sure will be when payments will be needed


correct pm's will be sent asap



christian900se said:


> Is this open to overseas members?


yes not sure on costs for postage though but i can find out for you :thumb:



b9rgo1234 said:


> The wife will kill me for this, but im in! :thumb:


well done mate :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ok thats 8 so i will collect payment and get your pots out asap :thumb:

this sample run is not over though if there are still members wanting some then names on the new list please

1-
2-
3-
4-
5-
6-
7-
8-

and the original pots as i say will be auctioned off and the highest bidder gets them 

the proceeds for the pots will be donated to the stroke association :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

SV pot 1 - £1 from me
SV pot 2 - £1 from me

any more takers :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Money sent:

Unique Transaction ID #52437001M5796415C

Regards

Ben


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #0NH209832N494251V)
cheers mate :thumb:

I'll offer £5 for a SV tub


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:

SV pot 1 - £5 to b9rgo1234
SV pot 2 - £1 to nicp2007

any more offers


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Got your PM i will make payment shortly


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll go to £6


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't swissvax give a authenticity certificate i would like that with mine rather than the pot ill give an extra £1


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i will put a copy of the certificate in with all the samples :thumb:

SV pot 1 - £5 to b9rgo1234
SV pot 2 - £6 to andy665


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Payment sent

What about doing a samlple run on another wax 

Maybe Zymol Concours?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'll have a a look into it :thumb:


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Money Sent Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #6UA79048EW563460U)


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #0XE12856G81350636)

Address PM'd Forgot to include in payment


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Stick a £10 bid on pot2......Thanks!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Payment sent (Unique Transaction ID #0P075302GC4273629)


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

I could be interested in Zymol Concours too :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys, i have recieved payments now just waiting for 1 to compleate as it is pending?



revocupra said:


> Stick a £10 bid on pot2......Thanks!


no worrys mate,

SV pot 1 - £10 to revocupra
SV pot 2 - £6 to andy665

i'll pm b9rgo1234 to let him know he's been out bid :thumb:

*bidding will end on 15th of feb (tomorrow) for the pots *:thumb:​


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

b9rgo1234 said:


> I could be interested in Zymol Concours too :thumb:


i'll look into it no problem :thumb: i fancy some myself so if i can do it i will defenatly do it for you guys,


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Any movement on this


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Have you dispatched them yet mate?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I think it will take a little time. Has everyone paid up yet? Then Nic will have to order and wait for the bos to turn up, finally needs to divvy it up and send it out to us.

Nic have you a rough idea of time scales?

Regards

Ben


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah fair enough, I assumed he had a pot already.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys,

sorry i was waiting for a payment then i went to order the bos from sv yeaterday to find they don't take paypal so i have had to transfer the funds to my account before i can order it from them  it says 2-3 days for transfers to compleate, as soon as it is i will order it and get it to you guys,


sorry for the delay


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> sorry i was waiting for a payment then i went to order the bos from sv yeaterday to find they don't take paypal so i have had to transfer the funds to my account before i can order it from them  it says 2-3 days for transfers to compleate, as soon as it is i will order it and get it to you guys,
> 
> sorry for the delay


No problem mate, thanks for the update, got some Dodo Hard Candy to have a play with in the meantime :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'll keep you all updated :thumb:

i'm really hoping it is all here before i set off to london next thursday so that i can take it to james b's meet if any of you are there :thumb:


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm attending James B's meet if you get it in time bring it down at least it will save on postage.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

BOS has been ordered :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

BOS and emptys are here  :thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

That was quick :thumb:
how long do you think it will be until we get them?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi this is Mrs. nic p, i only have 3 adresses for people,

these are Simon Lewis, Amir Makani (who we are seeing on sunday anyway), and Ben Hopkins.

can everyone who ordered them pm me your adresses please and i will try to get them sent out to you either today or tomoro,

thanks xx


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Mrs nic p. I'm sure it was just an oversight but the meet is on Saturday


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

oh, ok its a good thing i came on here myself then as nic had told me it was sunday and i was taking him shopping on saturday


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nic just paid for the BoS pot via PayPal (Unique Transaction ID #82V61931BV753552H) can't PM you my address as your inbox is full


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Money Sent Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #6UA79048EW563460U)
paid on 12th feb gave my address unable to leave pm as well as mailbox is full
please empty mailbox and pm me when done so .
So that I can pm you with my Address again


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:

my inbox is empty now, sorry westie i have got your adresse, i missed it before 


i have all payments for the samples and the pots now so i will get them posted asap :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Looking forward to it mate :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

If I ordered some now could I get it for tuesday?


----------



## C3LJG (Nov 5, 2005)

Is there any of this left would be interested in a pot.


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Mr & Mrs Nic P. It was great to meet you on saturday and i am know looking forward to try out the BOS. I forget to collect the certificate from you as i had to leave in a hurry. If you could post it it would be very much appreciated.

Thanks once again.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Please if anyone gets this I need some BOS for tomorrow! Ill pay what ever I need to get it to me first thing! Call me if you can sort it 07852120134. 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

deanchilds said:


> Please if anyone gets this I need some BOS for tomorrow! Ill pay what ever I need to get it to me first thing! Call me if you can sort it 07852120134.
> 
> Thanks!


The problems is, the samples haven't arrived with us yet, its impossible to then send them the bos on in time, if someone was willing to.

Regards

Ben


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So what's happened with the bidding for the original pot? I would be interested in one


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I won one of the original pots for a bid of £6.00


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

andy665 said:


> I won one of the original pots for a bid of £6.00


Dam it I missed out! The pot is the best bit! If there's another round I would happily bid that for just the pot


----------



## ashsaxton (Mar 1, 2010)

Im guessing that im too late to take part in this?


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Any news on when these will be posted out nicp?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

samples went out today first class recorded :thumb:



ashsaxton said:


> Im guessing that im too late to take part in this?


sorry mate it is on this one but there could well be another one round the corner


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Great,

I will look forward to post over the next few days.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Guess what just arrived on my desk! 
cant wait to use this at the weekend, Thanks very much Nic :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mine arrived safely this morning as well - going on the car this afternoon


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

glad it got to you guys ok :thumb:

sorry this took a little longer than i first thought it would, it was a lot more difficult than i imagined it to be, and the loverly postal service charged me more than i budgeted for too 

but i would be happy to do it all again


----------



## ashsaxton (Mar 1, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> but i would be happy to do it all again


yeah get another on the go lol! i'd love to try BOS!


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi nicP, I have received the BOS sample Thanks, Just weighed it, it shows 15.2grams on Tanita 0.1gr scales and looks no where near Qtr of tub can you confirm this is the correct weight


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine has also arrived today.,it looks great. Not really into the whole "smell your wax" thing but this stuff smells delicious! I just want to eat it!

Best not though as it would be a very expensive meal. I am putting it to one side to then use it through the summer.

All the best and thanks

Ben


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

well mine is less than you get in a dodo sample pot


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

When steve of mirror finish detailed my car over a month ago he used opti-seal with best of show over the top. The main swissvax pot really isn't that big. The sample that I've been sent looks to be about right for a quarter of a pot. 

The pot I've got from Nik is White and measures 5cms highand 5cms in diameter and is filled near enough to the top

regards

Ben


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine came today as well but no one was in for delivery so apparently it's being re-delivered on Saturday, no biggie as I can't use it until then anyway :thumb:

Thanks Nicp!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

I work out the volume of the pot as being 50 ml of wax. I can't say what weight that is as I don't know the density of best of show.

I've measured the interior diameter as 4cms. So a radius of 2 cms.

Pi x radius2 = areax height so

3.14 x 2cms x 2cms = 12.56 x 4cms = 50.24cms3.

I've just checked and a tub of best of show is 200cm3 so it's about right.

All the best

Ben


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

revocupra said:


> Hi nicP, I have received the BOS sample Thanks, Just weighed it, it shows 15.2grams on Tanita 0.1gr scales and looks no where near Qtr of tub can you confirm this is the correct weight


i did't weigh it as the BOS comes in a 200ml pot so is a measure not a weight and the sample pots were 50ml and i filled them to the top, you actually got a little more than 1/4 of a full pot as i only got 7 and a half pots filled from the 2 origianal bos pots and i have had to top one up using my own bos


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

heres my pics, there is deffo less than a dodo sample pot. dossnt seem to add up to my calculations. But if thats correct by you sorry for this as i didnt split and im working off weight of full product and what i have got.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Thing is the product I'd measured by volume not weight/mass. To work that out you need to know the density of best of show. If you know the density then you will know how much a volume of 200ml would weigh. Then you would be able to comparecthe weight of your sample to the weight of a full tub of best of show. ( I realise that I am 
icing mass for weight but it I'd easier than workng n newtons)

regards

Ben


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

as i say i don't know what the weights are as if you look on the swissvax web site it say s 200ml and there is no mention of the weight, http://www.swissvax.co.uk/products/wax-products.asp

i then dished it up in to these pots http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....83858&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1206wt_1165

wich are 50ml

so 50 x 4 = 200

i did mention earlyer in the thread that they were the same as the samples -r- us pots but they were not they were acually twice the size,

dodo juice sample pots are only 30ml and they look a lot smaller than these pots used


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Im no good that all that lolz just posting up to see if yous think....not being disrespectful or anything. just thinking if i smeared the wax to fill the surface of the tub would not look like a qtr? 

As i said before thanks for doing this group sample nicp, probs just go for full tubs from now on lol


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Must admit the pot mine came in (presume they were all the same) are bigger than other sample pots I have bought from other sellers


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Mine fills half the sample pot, and 15ml = 15grams and weight measurment its the correct way to divide. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

revocupra said:


> Mine fills half the sample pot, and 15ml = 15grams and weight measurment its the correct way to divide. Can anyone else confirm this?


the problem though is that you/we any of know if 1ml = 1g hence the need to know the desnsity. What I will do is at work tomorrow I'll get a set of sensitive weighing scales out and weigh howvmuch my sample is. I'm very happy that the volume is 50ml. Then you'll get a fair comparision.

I'll take a teaspoon as I don't want to lose any wax.

Regards

Ben


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

revocupra said:


> Mine fills half the sample pot, and 15ml = 15grams and weight measurment its the correct way to divide. Can anyone else confirm this?


what do you mean you only have half a sample pot??

and 15ml of water would equal 15 grams as 1 litre or water equals 1kg but that is water and this is wax,

why are you so concerned with the weight??? as swissvax sell the product as a volume measure so i sold the samples as a volume measure and never mentioned how much they would weigh.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i have made a donation to the stroke association :thumb:

*Thank you

Your transaction has been processed by RBS WorldPay, on behalf of The Stroke Association.

Transaction details:

Transaction for the value of:GBP 40.00
Description: Donation
From:The Stroke Association
Merchant's cart ID: Donations
Authorisation Date/Time:04/Mar/2010 22:39:28
RBS WorldPay's transaction ID:867958823
This is not a tax receipt.*

thank you to Andy665 and revocupra i also put a little on there from myself :thumb:


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Nic i was only concerned when i put the wax in the swissvax pot that it didnt look like a qtr?

I didnt know how to measure it so i thought of weight and googled ML to Grams converter and it equaled. 

and from a post on the 1st page lead me to believe it was weight related too.

I can take a pic of my half a sample pot for you? Are you saying it should be full?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

yes the sample pot should of been filled to the top :thumb:


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

This was how it came...half a pot unpacked, Does everyone else look the same?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

non of them went out like that 

i will send you another FULL pot today :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sent this to you today mate :thumb:










not got a clue what happened to the other one :?


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Just received this in the post, cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> sent this to you today mate :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came today...Full pot and very very happy with amount! thanks nicp....looking forward to next sample run!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Received mine yesterday cheers nic

lets go for Zymol next time:thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

jerry318 said:


> Received mine yesterday cheers nic
> 
> *lets go for Zymol next time*:thumb:


+1 for that :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys it was a pleasure doin it for you :thumb:

I've already spoke to the mods re a zymol sample and have got the green light so I will sort out the detail asap


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice, I wish I would of got on this one, how much was shipping the US if you sent any to the states. Just wondering to how much addition it would be.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sim L said:


> Just received this in the post, cheers mate :thumb:


thanks mate,

thats how they should all of looked :thumb:



revocupra said:


> Came today...Full pot and very very happy with amount! thanks nicp....looking forward to next sample run!


thanks mate,

again sorry for the first pot i don't know what happened there


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

agpatel said:


> Nice, I wish I would of got on this one, how much was shipping the US if you sent any to the states. Just wondering to how much addition it would be.


i am starting a new thread mate for another run :thumb: get your self on that one,

here is the postage info to the usa 

*International Signed For Small Packets From 5 days Up to £39 Within UK	£5.38*


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Definatly interested in the Zymol run. What would you go for???


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

zymol concours :thumb:

i have submitted the thread so it should be up and running later today :thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

I'm in lol.


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd definitely be interested in some concours if your planning a run of that.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> zymol concours :thumb:
> 
> i have submitted the thread so it should be up and running later today :thumb:


Perfect:thumb:


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Got mine OK Thanks


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

good to hear mate :thumb:


----------

